# Too personnal to ask???



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Your age and your sex?

I always think that most members are female and over 40. I'm interested to know who people are. 

So if it's not too personnal then let us all know!

I am female and 35 years old


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Female and 55.


----------



## pinklotus (Feb 27, 2012)

female 33


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm female, and 22


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

female and 27


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

Female and 53


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

Heh I did a post exactly the same fir the same reason 

You will be surprised how many are early 20's 

Me, I'm A Laaaaydeeee and 21......OK OKKKAAAY 35, I'm 35 years young


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Female and I'm 39


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Male and 21 for the 12th time.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Female and 20


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

female & 29


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Female and 25


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm an exception being male. In my early 40's.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lady (well, sort of) & 36


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Female and 71 today


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bisbow said:


> Female and 71 today


Happy birthday. I think in most cases on this forum, you can tell by the tone of posts whether the poster is male or female. I have always been right anyway, except with one member who I thought was male but wasn't.

My username gives away my gender - my age is a state secret.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

Bisbow said:


> Female and 71 today


Happy birthday!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> Female and 71 today


Aww, happy birthday


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Bisbow said:


> Female and 71 today


HAppY Birthday!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok Im sure a few have realised it now after meeting me 

Female age 25 :tongue_smilie:


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Female and 41


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bisbow said:


> Female and 71 today


Happy Birthday .

I am female and 34.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Female and 23


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bibsbow 

Female and 29 (and a bit)


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

my name gives both away.... female and 22


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Female and 22


----------



## clairesdogs (Aug 10, 2011)

Im Female, again my user name gives that away! and Im 27


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

I've got a few issues going on 'cos despite my username I'm a bloke and soon to turn 40. It's my latest mutt who is Mrs White, named after watching Reservoir Dogs just before rescuing her last year


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Female and 31


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Female and 41


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Female & 59


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy birthday.


----------



## binaryferret (Dec 22, 2011)

Male and 27


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Male, 18...


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

Tomboy and 11


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

female , 22


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Female and 35


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Female, 18.


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Happy Birthsay Bisbow.
I'm female and 52


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's all in the user name :lol:

I'm female and 29.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Female and 34


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Female and 24


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

last time i checked i was female :lol: and am 31


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, my real name is Lynsey, and I'm a 28 year old female.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh dear,

It looks like I may be the oldest on here. Should I bow out gracefully and begin to act my age ?

NO, I don't thnk so, I don't think I will ever grow up !!!!

Barbara


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Female 34- OMG how did i get to 34.......


----------



## Nighteyes (Feb 7, 2012)

I am a Male and I am 24.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

female 32 years old


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Female and 22


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Happy birthday Bisbow 

I'm female and 31yrs old


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Happy birthday barbara!!

I'm female and 20... But ask again in 2 weeks


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

female & 21


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a girl  and i'll be 21 this June


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> Female and 71 today


Many happy returns.
It's my birthday too! 56 for me. And female, always have been.....


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I'm a girl  and i'll be 21 this June


I was just going to ask there- who refers to themselves as a woman/lady and who says girl! I'm no lady... I'm a girl!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

kodakkuki said:


> I was just going to ask there- who refers to themselves as a woman/lady and who says girl! I'm no lady... I'm a girl!


lol i'm definately not a lady


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Burrowzig said:


> Many happy returns.
> It's my birthday too! 56 for me. And female, always have been.....


 Thank you Have a lovely day yourself

Barbara


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

Female and 40


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Female and 25


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

Male and 26


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

mrsimpson85 said:


> Male and 26


I forget mine to  Im doomed when I get older lol


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

mrsimpson85 said:


> Male & 25
> 
> edit: I missed a year. I'm 26.
> am I the only person who forgets their age??


No, you are not and the older you get the easier it is to forget, mainly because you want to

Barbara


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Female and 26


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Female and 26!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

female and 21


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Had to think for a moment...I'm 27 I think  but I know for sure I'm a girl!
Happy Birthday Barbara and Burrowzig!!!


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

female and just turned 27!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> Female and 71 today


Happy Birthday 

Female & the resposible adult age of 47 & a bit :blink:


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Female, and 21 end of this year.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Female & 20 :aureola:


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Female and 29!  30 looms large!

Happy birthday, birthday girls!


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Female and 20


----------



## Autaven (Dec 10, 2011)

Female and 22


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Female and 41 (had to post today as I am 42 tomorrow!) Eeek!


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy birthday Bisbow and Burrowzig!!

I'm another 29 year old female, quite a few of us I notice 

And I am SO glad that some of you other 20 somethings forget your age too and it's not just me! I was quite worried about it


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm Female and 34.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Bisbow said:


> Female and 71 today





Burrowzig said:


> Many happy returns.
> It's my birthday too! 56 for me. And female, always have been.....


A very happy birthday to you both 

I`m a girly and born in 83............. you do the maths, but I think it makes me too close to 30 to want to know about :blink:


----------



## rottiemum (Apr 12, 2011)

springfieldbean said:


> Happy birthday Bisbow and Burrowzig!!
> 
> I'm another 29 year old female, quite a few of us I notice
> 
> And I am SO glad that some of you other *20 somethings forget your age *too and it's not just me! I was quite worried about it


Wait til you get older, it gets worse!! 

Female and 38 :blink:

Happy birthday girls!


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Im a laydee and 26 :001_smile:


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

Female and 31 

Happy Birthday Burrowzig and Bisbow


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, Bisbow.
I am female, 45


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday Burrowzig and Bisbow! 
Happy Birthday for tomorrow Finoni9!

I'm female and 32


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Female, and 24


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

21 year old female


----------



## sharpeicross (Jan 22, 2012)

Female, and I turn 40 in May


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

Male here  Age given away by damn user name! DOH! :cryin:


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

5rivers79 said:


> Male here  Age given away by damn user name! DOH! :cryin:


Damn! I was enjoying being the only 32 year old! 
Unless of course you've already had your birthday this year? 

Or perhaps you weren't born in 1979 but actually are 79!!


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Damn! I was enjoying being the only 32 year old!
> Unless of course you've already had your birthday this year?
> 
> Or perhaps you weren't born in 1979 but actually are 79!!


LOL Nope im firmly stuck in 32 for another 6months :blink:


----------



## vickieb (Nov 22, 2010)

5rivers79 said:


> Male here  Age given away by damn user name! DOH! :cryin:


your 79? or 5? 

oh, just seen your reply above...... Im a bit sloooooooooow


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

vickieb said:


> your 79? or 5?
> 
> oh, just seen your reply above...... Im a bit sloooooooooow


LMAO :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

sharpeicross said:


> Female, and I turn 40 in May


Welcome to the race to 40. Mine's the 23rd. Do I win?


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy birthday Bisbow and Burrowzig!

Female and 42 here.

As to forgetting ages, I was 33 for 2 years because I forgot how old I was and added a year (I am sure most people make themselves younger!). It was only when I had a prescription and it said 32 and 11 months I thought 'D'oh!'


----------



## Woozle600 (Jan 27, 2012)

Female 24, but according to my google ads i'm apparently a 45-54 male! haha god knows what I've been looking at for that.


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

Female and 28 here


----------



## springer owner (Dec 30, 2011)

Female and 33 going on 21...:nono:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Birthday Wishes to Burrowzig & Bisbow 
and To Finoni9 for tomorrow

Female and 64


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Burrowzig & Bisbow & Finoni9 for tomorrow

All woman and an aged 50 (which was quite a shock on my birthday as I thought I was 48, don't know what I did with the lost year )


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Female and 26. 

Happy birthday to all of those with one coming up!


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Female 27


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Female and im 22  xx


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Female & 28


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday to the B's!!

Im female and 38.....
although I think I might have been abducted by aliens at some point coz I really dont remember getting here.:blink:


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Female and 34.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Female and 21


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi im female and 28... feeling more like 78!!


----------



## leanne562 (Feb 16, 2012)

im female 22


----------



## Ewan (Mar 1, 2012)

Male and 30.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Female and 56 - but will shortly be 57 (on Pastoral day at Crufts!!!! Yippee!)


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Female 28

(Spellweaver - does that mean we can sing happy birthday to you next sat then?  )


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

goodvic2 said:


> Your age and your sex?
> 
> I always think that most members are female and over 40. I'm interested to know who people are.


According to my Birth Certificate I was born the year after Humphrey Bogart died and it also states I'm the same gender as he was.

Now, when you ask about 'Sex', would you like my preferences or my weaknesses?:tongue_smilie:


----------



## bizz2894 (Feb 20, 2012)

Female..33


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Colette said:


> Female 28
> 
> (Spellweaver - does that mean we can sing happy birthday to you next sat then?  )


Feel free!  The more he merrier!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Female and 29 , well for 28 more sleeps anyway :crazy:


----------



## wst (Sep 12, 2010)

dont think its personal to ask.
male 42


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm female & 38


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Female and 35


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Female and old enough to know better, young enough to get away with it


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

All woman and 33


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Female and a lovely age of 29 not hit 30 yet unlike husband whose past it


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Longton Flyball said:


> Female and a lovely age of 29 not hit 30 yet unlike husband whose past it


Watch it! :nono:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Female and 15


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Watch it! :nono:


Don't be offended he makes out he's old so poor Duke acts old as well


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

sharpeicross said:


> Female, and I turn 40 in May





Mrs White said:


> Welcome to the race to 40. Mine's the 23rd. Do I win?


me too  and i'm dreading it  13th mine

oh and i'm female


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Barbara and Burrowzig(sorry dont know your real name).

Looks like Im 2nd oldest up to now,Barbara.

Im female and 65 .
Maureen


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm pleasantly surprised at the amount of people in their 20's  I'm not the only sad bugger coming home from work and nosing around on PF in the evening rather than out painting the town hehe


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a girl and I'm 22 years old! :001_smile:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised at the amount of people in their 20's  I'm not the only sad bugger coming home from work and nosing around on PF in the evening rather than out painting the town hehe


I was thinking exactly the same! We must be mature for our age. Lol :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> I was thinking exactly the same! We must be mature for our age. Lol :tongue_smilie:


I like to think so haha


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Female and 52........................Groan


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Female, 24. 
I actually forgot how old I was at one point, took two years off me . I think I'm gonna have an early midlife crisis on my 25th to make up for it.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Ickle 19 year old princess


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Female, 18


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

Female - 38


----------



## lottieloo (Aug 25, 2011)

Female and 40 in 6 more sleeps :cryin::cryin:


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Female & 21


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

yes,,you guessed ,female, 40...


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

happy birthdays for today and tomorrow ladies 

i'm female and 38, though in my head i will always be 18. shame the mirror doesn't agree


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

tattoogirl73 said:


> happy birthdays for today and tomorrow ladies
> 
> i'm female and 38, though in my head i will always be 18. shame the mirror doesn't agree


LOL I feel the same. It's weird when i think that I am actually 35! I don't feel it!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

female .... 25


----------



## Mrs White (Jul 18, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> me too  and i'm dreading it  13th mine
> 
> oh and i'm female


Having just broken a few personal lifting records and having nailed a gymnastic move on the bar that's been evading me for some time yesterday, I say "bring on the big 40!" in May

I'm feeling better than ever, in large part thanks to these hairy critters who keep me running, hiking and cycling, 'cos if it weren't for them I'd be in the boozer not on the mountain keeping fit daily


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

female and 26 next month.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

female and i`m 29


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Female and naughty 40


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Female, 24


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

22 and female.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

female.. 30 next month!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

female and 30


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

Female and 22


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Female and 20  There seem to be a few of us!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Male, and way past 40


----------



## Dotte (Jan 23, 2012)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Female and 20  There seem to be a few of us!


I know! I thought I was the only 20 year old more interested in reading about dogs than running around being crazy  Have to tell my bf now, he thinks I'm so sad


----------



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Female, 22


----------



## laineyvee13 (Dec 18, 2010)

Female .. 46

And in advance of the next "personal" thread .. married, I work full time, veggie for 20 years, allergic to pineapple ... 

Oh and I am 5 foot 5 inches tall


----------



## JoJo74 (May 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the birthday girls.

I'm female and 38.


----------



## kathryn43 (Feb 21, 2012)

im 43 single with a one labrador whos 3 yrs old and one daughter whos 21 yrs old


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> Oh dear,
> 
> It looks like I may be the oldest on here. Should I bow out gracefully and begin to act my age ?
> 
> ...


ooo you live right near me  Happy birthday hope you had a lovely day.

I am female and 26 but they say you're only as old as the man you feel which in my case is 19 (  )


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I am a flightless bird of ca 6 yrs (it's all relative....) :wink:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

Female , 16.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

male.................... 20's


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> male.................... 20's


 I had you pegged as a woman in your 50's+! but you are not the first surprise today...

How influenced do you think we are by avatars v posts?? :huh:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> I had you pegged as a woman in your 50's+! but you are not the first surprise today...
> 
> How influenced do you think we are by avatars v posts?? :huh:


its so easy on forums to think that


----------



## cashewnut (Sep 17, 2011)

female and recently turned 21


----------



## Megan_M (Jul 13, 2010)

Female, 21 (will be 22 on the 10th of March)


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> its so easy on forums to think that


Yeah but that is one of the best things about them - nobody can be judged purely according to age, sex, looks, race, religion, or disability. You get the benefit of true diversity without any crap preconceptions getting in the way. It's great - if only we could be like that in 'real' life...:001_smile:


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Female and very old


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Female and 29


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Kiwi said:


> Yeah but that is one of the best things about them - nobody can be judged purely according to age, sex, looks, race, religion, or disability. You get the benefit of true diversity without any crap preconceptions getting in the way. It's great - if only we could be like that in 'real' life...:001_smile:


totally agree everyone is equal we all chat and share our knowledge


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Female and naughty 40


Ohh do i get to be naughty too? I'm looking forward to it now


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Female and 19


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Female, 24


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

female and 21


----------



## dizzylou (Nov 24, 2011)

Female and 44


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Female and 25


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, pleasantly surprised at how many people there are in their 20s!

I'm *19 & female*, don't feel quite so sad now knowing most people round my age sit doing the same thing as me instead of boozing all the time like most people I know do haha 

Another forum i'm on (breed specific) i'm pretty sure i'm the youngest on there! So nice to see there's more my age on here


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

Female and 59:thumbup1:


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Female and 22 Y


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Female and as of today 42


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i'm female and im 23


----------



## TechPriest (Jun 6, 2012)

i think incredibly personal to ask but ... im 21 and male altho i hate myself for saying lol
:mad2:


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Im female and 41.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Female and 22


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Lady 34


----------



## katielouise88 (Jun 25, 2012)

Female and 24


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

28 and female.


----------



## Diesel the Crazy Dal (Jun 11, 2012)

Female and 35 in just over a week.


*Cry*


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

female and 45


----------



## Fifi McK (Apr 13, 2012)

Female and as you should never ask a lady her age :blushing: I won't tell you! :001_tt2:


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

Female and 31.. maybe a poll would have been easier to look at the results than all these pages


----------



## Sheep in a Box (Aug 19, 2012)

Female and 22 in 2 months!


----------



## niki (Jan 14, 2009)

Female, 25 x


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

I am female and 29 going on 8...


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Just had a quick whizz through and it looks like I am one of the eldest at 71t. 
Has the forum an upper age limit
I felt about 101 over the weekend but I now feel about 30, tomorrow when we go away I shell regress even more.
I refuse to grow old gracefully.


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Female and 27


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> Just had a quick whizz through and it looks like I am one of the eldest at 71t.
> Has the forum an upper age limit
> I felt about 101 over the weekend but I now feel about 30, tomorrow when we go away I shell regress even more.
> *I refuse to grow old gracefully.*


Quite right too Bisbow :thumbup:
You might be the oldest on here but there's no limit 
I'm female and 58 (until next week) by the way


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't remember if I've already done this, but I turned 25 at the begining of this month, and I'm female, but I think that's fairly obvious.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

female and 27


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Female and I'm 62.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I'm a 16 year old boy trapped in a 40 something man's body.

Somehow I get the distinct impression this reflects in many of my posts.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I am a girly and 21


----------



## yeuxvert (Aug 5, 2012)

Female and 56 going on 23


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bisbow! :thumbup:

Im female and im 20.


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

female, 24


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm 19- 20 in october, and I'm a girl.

Wonder if we should start a "say a little about yourself" thread.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, i'm same age as my tongue but older than my teeth, lol


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I cant remember if ive already posted in this thread *insert wisecrack here* but im Female and 47


----------



## Painted Lady (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm female and turned 31 last month.. And yet I still can't buy alcohol without ID!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm female and 27


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

female 26


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Female and 42 ( I had to think about my age then LOL)


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Female. 38 years 241 months.

Haha. Whose working it out?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Mese said:


> I cant remember if ive already posted in this thread *insert wisecrack here* but im Female and 47


You are not officially old enough for a senior moment. You must be blonde.
I can say that because I am senior AND blonde. No hope for me.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Male and 16 years old.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

lucylastic said:


> Female. 38 years 241 months.
> 
> Haha. Whose working it out?


haha i did


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Firstly - thanks to Techpriest for resurrecting this thread - How did you find it??
Second - so many wise heads on young shoulders!!
Thirdly - one of the probably slightly more deranged oldies?? 68 and female


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Female and 54 although I'm demanding a recount!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Female and 20!


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

Female and 23!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

lucylastic said:


> You are not officially old enough for a senior moment. You must be blonde.
> I can say that because I am senior AND blonde. No hope for me.


Nope I have brown hair so cant even use that excuse , lol

It was only last year that I worked out that for the last couple of years id been adding 3 years to my age whenever anyone asked , so im actually younger than I thought I was :thumbup:


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

Female 32


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Female and past it!


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Female and 25


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

Female 37


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Female 34- OMG how did i get to 34.......


Ditto! Though I think I'm quite enjoying being in my thirties. Didn't have the pleasure of owning a dog in my twenties.


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Female....and 28 years young


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Male, and well past my sell by date, the wrong side of 65.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

female and 23 sadly!


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Female, 25


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

Female and 21.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Female 26


----------



## Staceyxxx (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm female & 23


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm also female and 23


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Female and 45


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Female and 21.


----------



## Rottsmum (Aug 26, 2011)

Female & 37


----------



## jbw54 (Apr 24, 2012)

Female and 57


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Female & 22


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Female and 23


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

female and 18


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Male and 20


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

So I think with the male to female ratio on PF that it isn't any good to get dates on here lol 
I'm a girl and I'm 32 
When you look through this thread you find most people under 25ish will say "I'm 22 and a bit" or "I'm 23 at the end of the year" yet older people just say a number lol I'm 32 I turned 32 on the 14th of feb and I will be 32 till the 14th of feb next year I don't want any bits adding on untill I have to add them on then when I get to 35 I'm going to start going down a year every birthday OR I'm going to be quiet rude when asked my age so take note now cos in 3 years (note not 2 and a bit!) My answer may not be the same


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

female and turned 23 last week 

got to say people are a lot younger then i thought  also people who i thought were female are infact male


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

female and well over 50


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I have on occasions been refered to as a lady. I am 21 years and 363 months!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

female and 41...feel like 101 most days


----------



## leaky5 (Jul 11, 2012)

Defiantly in the minority here..... Male, nearly 47, going on 16.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Female, 20....is 20 too early for a mid-life crisis??


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Female and 21!


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am female and will be 24 on the 27th of next month.  

... Oddly enough since that I have never met a male 'Melissa', I have been referred to as a 'he' on here several times before.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Female 23.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

female and 16


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

You've stunned me. What were you talking about to make them think Melissa was male!!??


----------



## tasha30 (Aug 13, 2012)

female 30 here


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

househens said:


> You've stunned me. What were you talking about to make them think Melissa was male!!??


I was more than a bit surprised by that one myself.  I was discussing reptiles or arachnids on all of the times I have been referred to as a he/him on here. :blushing:


----------



## biggreys (May 12, 2012)

female and 25


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

Female (last time I looked!) and 56


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Female, 34 (can't believe I actually had to work it out)

ETA: And still got it wrong, I'm 33.


----------



## MandaQuinn (Aug 29, 2012)

Female and 23  good to see that there are others my age on here though x


----------



## PinkEars (Jun 4, 2010)

Female and 33


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Female and 14.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

female, 27


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

male 33 here


----------



## saltydog (Aug 31, 2012)

Just joined. I'm 65 and male. Does that break any rules?


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello

Im female and 30!


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Female 24


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Female and 34 years young.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

female, 20!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes!
I am aged and have had sex. 
The two facts are not related btw.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

Female, 31 (and wondering, how the hell did I get to 31 so quick).


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Male (well, at least, the last time I checked lol) and 28 

I never understood why people are ashamed, embarrassing, or upset about their age or try to hide their age. lol You get older and there's not much your can do about that. It's apart of life.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Female. 41. :thumbup:


----------



## BroxiBaby (Jul 31, 2012)

Female and 23 in a couple of weeks


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

male still think i am 20


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bisbow said:


> Oh dear,
> 
> It looks like I may be the oldest on here. Should I bow out gracefully and begin to act my age ?
> 
> ...


My grandfather still hasn't grown up and he's turning 90 this year.  He likes to teach his great grandchildren how to get into mischief and act all innocent. He still goes a hikes with me sometimes as well.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I am female & I was 46 yesterday


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

female and 24


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

AGE: 58
SEX: not very often


----------



## Maddimoo (Apr 5, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> I am female & I was 46 yesterday


Ooh I was 52 yesterday, hope you had a good birthday.
I am female.


----------



## melbury (Jul 6, 2012)

one of a few male 40 looking for love lmao :thumbup:


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

22 y/o female


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Female, 21.

People of all ages on here! Lovely to have such a mix! Need some more blokes though


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

age : 40 plus but can't complain
sex: I am married, with kids... :rolleyes5:


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

age: 49 and holding  
sex: semi retired married female (SO for 34 years) with young adult kids still in school 

CC


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

This sums me up!


----------

